# Country Style Ribs (CSRs)



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2013)

*Country Style Ribs (CSRs)*

BTW: This is the first thing I've smoked since my 28 day stay in the Hospital.

Best price I've seen around here in years---$1.29 LB.

These were bone in, so they need a little less time in smoker than most.

*1st Day (Prepping): *
Coat with Yellow Mustard, and then a Liberal Coat of Rub.
Wrap in plastic wrap & put in fridge over night.

*2nd Day (Smoking Day):*
12:00---------------Preheat MES 40 to 230*
12:05---------------Load AMNPS with Hickory Pellets (1 1/2 rows) & light one end.
12:30---------------Put meat in smoker, and AMNPS.
3:00----------------Put all pieces in Foil Pan, add heated mix of 6 ounces of Pineapple Juice and 2 Ounces of BBQ Sauce, cover with foil, and put back in smoker.
4:15----------------Light Weber "Q" Gas Grill.
4:30----------------Remove Foiled CSRs from foil pan, coat wit BBQ sauce, and grill both sides.
4:50----------------Remove, take pics, and plate with sides.
5:00----------------Time to eat.

Enjoy,
Bear

CSRs at $1.29 LB:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0024.jpg.html


Ready to Rub:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0025.jpg.html


All Rubbed & ready for Night-Night:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0026.jpg.html


Fresh out of smoker:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0031.jpg.html


Grilling for awhile (coat with a little BBQ sauce) to finish:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0033.jpg.html


All Done:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0037.jpg.html


Bear's first helping:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0038.jpg.html

__________________


----------



## redneck69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Love CSR's...more bang for the buck imo....great step by step Bear.


----------



## tom c (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm hungry!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2013)

redneck69 said:


> Love CSR's...more bang for the buck imo....great step by step Bear.


Thanks Redneck!!!

These came out good. I had some CSRs get a bit dry in the past.

Bear


----------



## bear55 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks simply outstanding.


----------



## chef willie (Jul 1, 2013)

Awesome as always Bear....beautiful color, sweet looking char, glistening moist on the plate.....great job and happy to see you back in front of the smoker peering through that window.....I see you're slacking on the veggies though...no green on that plate!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Willie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2013)

Tom C said:


> I'm hungry!


Thanks Tom!!!

Bear


Bear55 said:


> Looks simply outstanding.


Thank You Bear55 !!!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 1, 2013)

They sure do have a nice color. I'll bet they were good.


----------



## 1blindref (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad you survived the Hospital!

Your CSR's look great. I've always made them on just the top rack on my grill, but I'm gonna have to give them a try in my smoker. Thanks for sharing your recipe and time lines.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Awesome as always Bear....beautiful color, sweet looking char, glistening moist on the plate.....great job and happy to see you back in front of the smoker peering through that window....*.I see you're slacking on the veggies though...no green on that plate!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Willie!!

LOL---We went with the color "Red" this time. I didn't mention it, but those are "Baby Red Beets" at the top of the plate.

Bear


Woodcutter said:


> They sure do have a nice color. I'll bet they were good.


Thank You Todd !!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks really tasty Bear. I noticed that our local grocer has CSR's on sale, I better go pick some up!


----------



## seenred (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice, Bear!!  Tasty looking CSRs...very well done!

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2013)

1blindref said:


> Glad you survived the Hospital!
> 
> Your CSR's look great. I've always made them on just the top rack on my grill, but I'm gonna have to give them a try in my smoker. Thanks for sharing your recipe and time lines.


Thank You Neighbor!!!

Just be careful----CSRs get dry very easily!!

Bear


----------



## dancg68 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks great.  Can you use 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 with CSR, or is this the preferred method?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 2, 2013)

dancg68 said:


> Looks great.  Can you use 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 with CSR, or is this the preferred method?


My 2 cents when i cook CSR's on the UDS... I dry rub and let it sit overnight in the fridge...smoke around 250 to an IT of 170-175 turning them about half way.  I apply bbq sauce around the 165 mark so it get's enough time to set.    They come out tasty and juicy every time.    

CSR's don't get treated like regular ribs so don't use the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1


----------



## Dutch (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice looking CSRs Bear. Haven't decided what to smoke for the 4th of July for me and Ma Dutch and this just may be the ticket. Gonna break out the EUDS to do the CSRs and grill up some corn on the cob when I char up the CRSs.

Thanks for sharing and I'm glad that you're back at the smoker!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks really tasty Bear. I noticed that our local grocer has CSR's on sale, I better go pick some up!


Thanks Sailor!!

Better get some!!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Nice, Bear!!  Tasty looking CSRs...very well done!
> 
> Red


Thank You Red !!!

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 2, 2013)

looks awesome bear. cant go wrong with CSR's. always worth the money. lately ive been getting CSR's and smoking them til 200* and wrapping them up individually in foil and divvying(sp?) them up amongst the family for individual pulled pork and if the wife wants hers sliced i just pull her piece(s) off before. works for everyone. the store here just packages pork butts cut up into a few big chunks and calls them ribs. works out awesomely.  i also like how yours says "flavorful pork" on the package..mine doesnt say that..what gives..am i gettin jipped? hahaha!! thanks for sharing bear. :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2013)

dancg68 said:


> Looks great.  Can you use 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 with CSR, or is this the preferred method?


Thanks Dancg!!

I would say it's close to 2-2-1, but much of it depends on if they are boneless or bone in, and it depends on where they were cut from on the steer, because they don't always come from the same place.

Bear


Dutch said:


> Nice looking CSRs Bear. Haven't decided what to smoke for the 4th of July for me and Ma Dutch and this just may be the ticket. Gonna break out the EUDS to do the CSRs and grill up some corn on the cob when I char up the CRSs.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and I'm glad that you're back at the smoker!


Thank You Much, Dutch!!!

Sounds like a good plan for the 4th !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> looks awesome bear. cant go wrong with CSR's. always worth the money. lately ive been getting CSR's and smoking them til 200* and wrapping them up individually in foil and divvying(sp?) them up amongst the family for individual pulled pork and if the wife wants hers sliced i just pull her piece(s) off before. works for everyone. the store here just packages pork butts cut up into a few big chunks and calls them ribs. works out awesomely. i also like how yours says "flavorful pork" on the package..mine doesnt say that..what gives..am i gettin jipped? hahaha!! thanks for sharing bear. :)


Thanks T & B !!!

Individual Pulled Pork---Cool !!!

I think the biggest percentage of CSRs come from the Pork Butts or Shoulders.

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Jul 2, 2013)

Dang nab it bear you are killin me ..... Thems there look mighty scrumptious - nicely done


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank You Much, Driedstick!!!

Bear


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks great, Thanks for the post. I've always stayed away from CSR's till now. Haven't been on the boards in a while so I'm wishing you the best and speedy now.


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 3, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks T & B !!!
> 
> Individual Pulled Pork---Cool !!!
> 
> ...


i think you are correct sir as far as the cut. and for the individual PP, some dont always want pulled pork, some would rather slice in the house. i can do either way really.  all delicious.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 3, 2013)

Great looking , as usual...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I enjoy CSR's to , and hate to see them also going sky high... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





C U L8R


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Great looking , as usual...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Too, Stan !!!

Bear


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 9, 2013)

Bear those CSR's look great and of course excellant step by step. On CSR's are we looking for a internal temp or just time. ThanksCraig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> Bear those CSR's look great and of course excellant step by step. On CSR's are we looking for a internal temp or just time. Thanks Craig


There are different ways of doing them.

I like to do them like Baby Backs, but watch they don't get dry.

Only temp to watch would be to get them over 145*, but that would happen early.

Bear


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 10, 2013)

When you wrap them at the 2 hour mark like Baby Backs, do you wrap them individually or a few together. Or would it be best to put them in a aluminum pan all together and then just cover the pan. Sorry for the questions, just want to screw them up. ThanksSS


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> When you wrap them at the 2 hour mark like Baby Backs, do you wrap them individually or a few together. Or would it be best to put them in a aluminum pan all together and then just cover the pan. Sorry for the questions, just want to screw them up. Thanks SS


All of them, if they fit, In a foil pan, pour the foil mix over them, and then cover with foil.

Ask all the questions you want !!!

Bear

Like this:

http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0031.jpg.html


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2013)

jerseyhunter said:


> Looks great, Thanks for the post. I've always stayed away from CSR's till now. Haven't been on the boards in a while so I'm wishing you the best and speedy now.


Thanks Jersey Hunter!!!

Only thing wrong with CSRs is you have to be careful you don't keep them in too long & dry them out.

Bear


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 11, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> All of them, if they fit, In a foil pan, pour the foil mix over them, and then cover with foil.
> 
> Ask all the questions you want !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear, that is what I was thinking. I think I will have the wife pick some up tomorrow and give it a try. Man that looks good. Oh did you wrap the whole pan as that is what it looks like in the picture or just cover the top with foil. ThanksSS


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> Thanks Bear, that is what I was thinking. I think I will have the wife pick some up tomorrow and give it a try. Man that looks good. Oh did you wrap the whole pan as that is what it looks like in the picture or just cover the top with foil. ThanksSS


I wrap the pan & all----I have trouble keeping it sealed just covering the top.

Wish somebody would tell me how to do that, if it can be done.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 11, 2013)

Grat smoke John.  I don't do country style near enough. These look awesome. B


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Grat smoke John.  I don't do country style near enough. These look awesome. B


Thank You, BD !!!

Bear


----------



## bug975 (Jul 18, 2013)

Those look really good. Mind me asking what the mustard does? I have some in the fridge with just rub that I plan on cooking for supper tonight.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 18, 2013)

Bug975 said:


> Those look really good. Mind me asking what the mustard does? I have some in the fridge with just rub that I plan on cooking for supper tonight.


Mustard is simply a binder for the rub... you never end up tasting it.   I'll use mustard usually on my CSR's, ribs, and sometimes my butts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2013)

Bug975 said:


> Those look really good. Mind me asking what the mustard does? I have some in the fridge with just rub that I plan on cooking for supper tonight.


Thanks Bug!!!

Mustard is one of the things I use to help the Rub stick to the meat. I use Worcestershire (Thick) on Beef all the time. Then I use Mustard on Pork. On Chicken I'll sometimes use Mustard, and sometimes EVOO.

Bear


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm gonna try these using your times and everything except the pineapple juice, Bear.  If you remember, I did a pork butt following your step by step and basked in the credit.  Had it not turned out, you would have had to shoulder the blame.:biggrin:
How easy can it get?   An MES30, Bear's efforts posting the "how to's" and Fred takin' the credit and adulation.  :yahoo:
Thanks Bear...we'll let ya know how they turn out.
Fred
Here's some nice bone in CSRs ready for the smoker.  We use Bad Byrons Butt Rub, as it has less sweet, more kick flavor that we like.












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Oct 1, 2013






Here they are after a 2 hour smoke, juiced up with an applejuice and bbq sauce mix, ready to meet their Waterloo.












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Oct 1, 2013





And below is the finished product.  Bear, I followed your times and didn't do any checking until the crutch time was up, and these babys came out fork tender good.
Thanks for the post.












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Oct 1, 2013


----------



## 1beezer (Oct 1, 2013)

I haven't been here in awhile. I glad to see you back and posting Bearcarver. This looks delicious.


----------



## michelcoco (Oct 1, 2013)

red        I did the Montreal smoke meat recipe. turn out really good. I don't know if

             you tried it yourself???


----------



## bugz13 (Oct 2, 2013)

Why did I look at this? I'm so damn hungry now... nice job Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2013)

bugz13 said:


> Why did I look at this? I'm so damn hungry now... nice job Bear!


Thank You Much, Bugz !!!

Bear


----------



## drayspencer (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for bumping this post up guys. I was wondering what to try next. Gonna use the recipe step by step since they look so good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2013)

DraySpencer said:


> Thanks for bumping this post up guys. I was wondering what to try next. Gonna use the recipe step by step since they look so good.


Thanks Dray!!

Just yell if you have any questions.

Bear


----------



## elkmaster101 (Oct 3, 2013)

going to try this out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2013)

elkmaster101 said:


> going to try this out.


Great !!

Like I said earlier, "Just Yell if you run into any questions".

Bear


----------



## drayspencer (Oct 3, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Dray!!
> 
> Just yell if you have any questions.
> 
> Bear


Sure will....thanks


----------



## cekkk (Oct 4, 2013)

Newbie question, Bear.  So you smoke the ribs right on the smoker rack to begin with, and not in a pan, right?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2013)

cekkk said:


> Newbie question, Bear.  So you smoke the ribs right on the smoker rack to begin with, and not in a pan, right?


Yes---To get some good light smoke on them---I think for 2 1/2 hours.

Then I did 1 1/2 in covered foil pan.

Then I ran my Weber Q up to 500*, and lined them up on that, coated them with BBQ sauce & flipped them around until they were a little scorched on the surfaces.

Bear


----------



## cekkk (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks, Bear.  I'm still very much in the student phase and am smoking more than we can eat.  Fortunately, I've got hungry friends.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2013)

cekkk said:


> Thanks, Bear.  I'm still very much in the student phase and am smoking more than we can eat.  Fortunately, I've got hungry friends.


LOL---Must be doing good if the friends are devouring all your overflow!!!

Bear


----------



## cekkk (Oct 4, 2013)

You'd think.  Truth is, these guys would fight hogs at the trough!


----------



## dairydennis (Oct 5, 2013)

Smoking some CSRs along with some spare ribs on the Broil Keg today.  Doing the ribs 3-2-1, and the CSR's like Bear did.  Only got this new cooker (Broil King Keg) 2 weeks ago and alreay have grilled on it, smoked brisket and cooked pizza.  Can't wait for the ribs!:yahoo:


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2013)

Dairydennis said:


> Smoking some CSRs along with some spare ribs on the Broil Keg today. Doing the ribs 3-2-1, and the CSR's like Bear did. Only got this new cooker (Broil King Keg) 2 weeks ago and alreay have grilled on it, smoked brisket and cooked pizza. Can't wait for the ribs!


Sounds Great, Dennis!!!

Be careful with the CSRs. If they're in the thin side, they can Dry out pretty quick.

Bear


----------



## cekkk (Oct 6, 2013)

How can you prevent drying out?  Watch internal temp closely, use water or something else?  Also I'm not understanding the water thing.  Bear doesn't show using it with the CSRs.  Is there a rule of thumb with water?  Thanks.


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Oct 6, 2013)

cekkk said:


> How can you prevent drying out?  Watch internal temp closely, use water or something else?  Also I'm not understanding the water thing.  Bear doesn't show using it with the CSRs.  Is there a rule of thumb with water?  Thanks.


HI there, i followed Bears step by step and went according to his temps and exact times and had no dry problems at all.  I've actually done these twice this way and turned out gr8 each time.  Did not use water.  Good luck!
Fred
P.S.  Just noticed you're at 9000 feet.  That's probably gonna change things...awful dry up there.  Suggest moving downhill...LOL.  You might want to use the water pan after all.  Again, good luck.


----------



## cekkk (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.  It is just a tad dry up here.  Guess I need to take the smoker down to Phoenix this winter.  Hmm, not much improvement there!


----------



## pigbark (Oct 6, 2013)

Next time im at the store, im gonna pick some up... they look great and I best they taste even better- Good post Bear,thanks...


----------



## dairydennis (Oct 6, 2013)

Bear, they did come out a tad dry, but still had a great taste!  I will have to watch temperature a little closer next time.  On a brighter note, the St. Louis Spare ribs came out great!:sausage:


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2013)

cekkk said:


> How can you prevent drying out?  Watch internal temp closely, use water or something else?  Also I'm not understanding the water thing.  Bear doesn't show using it with the CSRs.  Is there a rule of thumb with water?  Thanks.


Watch the internal temp----Maybe keep a probe in one of them on your hottest part of the smoker.

I don't know about altitude smoking----9000'---Yikes!!!

I never use water in my pan, but We're only at about 500'-------508' on my front porch. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2013)

Dairydennis said:


> Bear, they did come out a tad dry, but still had a great taste! I will have to watch temperature a little closer next time. On a brighter note, the St. Louis Spare ribs came out great!


Hi Dennis!!

Try to keep from going much over 150*, but at least 145*. I keep my thickest pieces in the hottest part of the racks.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2013)

PigBark said:


> Next time im at the store, im gonna pick some up... they look great and I best they taste even better- Good post Bear,thanks...


Thank You, PB !!!

Bear


----------



## drayspencer (Oct 6, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Dray!!
> 
> Just yell if you have any questions.
> 
> Bear


Followed the recipe Bear and it went quite well. They are tender and moist, which is what I was hoping for. New to smoking and I learn something new with each smoke thanks to all of you.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Bear CSR Recipe.jpg



__ drayspencer
__ Oct 6, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2013)

DraySpencer said:


> Followed the recipe Bear and it went quite well. They are tender and moist, which is what I was hoping for. New to smoking and I learn something new with each smoke thanks to all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Great Dray!!!

That's a real nice tray of Vittles you got there!!

Bear


----------



## dewboy (Oct 7, 2013)

*WoW! Bear you have hit another home run. Glad you finally were able to escape the confines of the hospital and get back to what you do best. The CSRs look really great and your instructions are very clear with all the pics. I must try to emulate your fine example soon. Love pineapple with pork, those two flavors were meant for one another. Thanks again Bear........dewboy *


----------



## ribwizzard (Oct 7, 2013)

Those CSR's, where do you think the butcher cuts those from?  I was cutting up a Boston Butt this weekend to make sausage and thought about making some country style ribs out of a butt. I know every once in a while I will cut one up into pork steaks and put them on the grill, or butterfly one out so as it cooks quicker than a whole butt, .......so can you see my train of though here?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> Those CSR's, where do you think the butcher cuts those from?  I was cutting up a Boston Butt this weekend to make sausage and thought about making some country style ribs out of a butt. I know every once in a while I will cut one up into pork steaks and put them on the grill, or butterfly one out so as it cooks quicker than a whole butt, .......so can you see my train of though here?


They cut them from a few different places, but I believe the Shoulder (Butt) is where most come from.

Bear


----------



## humdinger (Oct 7, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> They cut them from a few different places, but I believe the Shoulder (Butt) is where most come from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right. I know the Meijer's in my area will actually have two different style of CSRs, ones cut from the picnic roast, and ones cut from the boston butt. Predicatably, the boston butt CSRs are usually a few more penny's, but totally worth it. I prefer them boneless too since the bones in CSRs can be inconsistent in size and sharp. Too dangerous for my little 3 year old.

Nice job Bear. Your posts are always a big hit and very user friendly.


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 7, 2013)

yeh bears right, most of the CSR's are cut from the shoulder. and boneless is the only way to go...at least in my house cuz those bones can be pretty darn sharp and are more of a PITA to try and get all the meat off of them. just made some yesterday, took some all the way to pulling temp for a pulled pork sammy for me and my 4 yr old. wife loves hers sliced and glazed in tiger sauce. who doesnt?..lol.


----------



## drayspencer (Oct 7, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great Dray!!!
> 
> That's a real nice tray of Vittles you got there!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! Now I am gonna try and find a good meatloaf recipe for the MES.


----------



## drayspencer (Oct 7, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> You are right. I know the Meijer's in my area will actually have two different style of CSRs, ones cut from the picnic roast, and ones cut from the boston butt. Predicatably, the boston butt CSRs are usually a few more penny's, but totally worth it. I prefer them boneless too since the bones in CSRs can be inconsistent in size and sharp. Too dangerous for my little 3 year old.
> 
> Nice job Bear. Your posts are always a big hit and very user friendly.


Yes, I never noticed until I purchased these that there were 2 different cuts of CSRs. Will try the other next time. Wife likes them with the bone, so I will by a tray of each.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow Bear I can't believe I missed this thread.

Looks awesome.

I see CSR' s in my near future.

I can smoke and sear all in my uds.

Thanks for another great post.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> You are right. I know the Meijer's in my area will actually have two different style of CSRs, ones cut from the picnic roast, and ones cut from the boston butt. Predicatably, the boston butt CSRs are usually a few more penny's, but totally worth it. I prefer them boneless too since the bones in CSRs can be inconsistent in size and sharp. Too dangerous for my little 3 year old.
> 
> Nice job Bear. Your posts are always a big hit and very user friendly.





TurnandBurn said:


> yeh bears right, most of the CSR's are cut from the shoulder. and boneless is the only way to go...at least in my house cuz those bones can be pretty darn sharp and are more of a PITA to try and get all the meat off of them. just made some yesterday, took some all the way to pulling temp for a pulled pork sammy for me and my 4 yr old. wife loves hers sliced and glazed in tiger sauce. who doesnt?..lol.


Thanks T & B, and Kurt !!

I agree about the bones, for a couple reasons:

One is that if a piece has more bone than another piece, it seems to get done quicker & can dry out.

The other is the bones are sharp. I once bit into a piece & a hidden sharp bone cut my gum, right next to my teeth. Didn't feel good at all !!

I like a little excess fat on mine too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Wow Bear I can't believe I missed this thread.
> 
> Looks awesome.
> 
> ...


Thank You Farmer!!

Yell if you have any questions.

Bear


----------

